# Spielt Ihr Age of Conan?



## Flauwy (19. Mai 2008)

*Herzlich willkommen zur wöchentlichen buffed-Umfrage.*

*Worum geht's überhaupt?*
In diesem Forum stellen wir Euch regelmäßig neue Fragen rund um die Welt der Online-Rollenspiele. 
Die Ergebnisse besprechen wir übrigens jeden Freitag in unserer wöchentlichen MP3-Talkrunde, dem buffedCast (HIER KLICKEN).

*Das Thema der Woche:*
In dieser Woche wollen wir wissen, ob Ihr Age of Conan spielt. 

Viel Spaß beim Abstimmen und Kommentieren wünscht
Euer buffed-Team


----------



## Phobius (19. Mai 2008)

Da keine wirklich passende Antwort für mich dabei ist habe ich mal Punkt 3 genommen.

Was ich bisher von AoC gesehen habe hat mir sehr gut gefallen. Vor allem das interaktive Kampfsystem.

Ich werde mir das Spiel auf jeden Fall demnächst mal anschauen und dann sehen wir ja ob ich es länger spiele oder es nur beim testen bleibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Durhan der Erste (19. Mai 2008)

Ich werde in jedem Fall "Age of Conan" ausprobieren ...

Leider fehlt mir im Moment bei "World of Warcraft" sehr das "Zusammenspiel-Gefühl" ... und ich hoffe, dieses bei "Age of Conan" eher wieder zu bekommen ...

Entweder werde ich bei WOW von stillosen Sprach-Behinderten angepampt ("gehste kara" - "nein, am stock ...") oder ich finde noch nicht einmal jemanden, der wenigstens zur einleitung eines RP-Gesprächs "grüsse" sagt ...

WENN - ich sage WENN - "AoC" auch nur annähernd das hält, was es verspricht, wird es für "WOW" eng ...


----------



## Krimson (19. Mai 2008)

Flauwy schrieb:


> *Herzlich willkommen zur wöchentlichen buffed-Umfrage.*
> 
> *Worum geht's überhaupt?*
> In diesem Forum stellen wir Euch regelmäßig neue Fragen rund um die Welt der Online-Rollenspiele.
> ...


ne wieso solte ich das spielen? ich bleibe bei wow  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

FLO ICH WILL EIN CHAR VON DIR lol^^


----------



## Orlam (19. Mai 2008)

Naja ich habe erst vor kurzer Zeit WoW für mich entdeckt. Deshalb werde ich erstmal dabei bleiben und mich tierisch auf WotLK freuen.


----------



## Sempai02 (19. Mai 2008)

Ich werde AoC doch nicht spielen. Ich habe weder Lust, mir aktuell einen neuen Computer zu kaufen, noch interessiert mich das Setting so richtig. Es wäre wahrscheinlich eh nur ein Lückenbüßer bis zur WAR-Beta geworden,von daher kann ich es verkraften. Und von der angeblich so erwachsenen Community hab ich die letzten Wochen nichts mehr gesehen, außerdem ist ein Fantasy-MMOG ohne Elfen nicht so richtig was für mich.

PS: Es würde mich trotzdem freuen,,wenn WoW etwas Konkurrenz bekommen würde.


----------



## Skulldemon (19. Mai 2008)

Ich werde Age of Conan nicht spielen. Ich bleibe bei meinem Aktuellen Rollenspiel (WoW) bis Warhammer online erscheint... Für mich ist das Setting von Age of Conan einfach nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmlog (19. Mai 2008)

Endlich, das Spiel Age of Conan sehne ich schon seit Anfang des Jahres bei und bald ist es soweit *freu* 

Ich habe mir dafür extra einen neuen PC letzte Woche gekaut (hätte ich dieses Jahr so und so getan) und werde mich ab dem 23 Mai in die Welt von Conan stürzen und mich wie ein Schnitzel freuen, endlich das alteingesessene WoW hinter mir für ne Zeit lang lassen zu dürfen. 
Mich kotzt einfach die pausenlose farmerei nach Hero-Marken, Ruf, Gold etc. an und kann es einfach nicht mehr sehen! 

Age of Conan, ich komme =)


----------



## Haas3 (19. Mai 2008)

Age of Conan is langweilig mit dieser Open Beta haben sie sich in eigene Fleisch geschnitten. Viele haben durch diese Open-Beta gesagt ne das Spiel is doch für den Arsch. Und ich muss sagen ja...es ist für den Arsch!


----------



## STL (19. Mai 2008)

Nein, werde bei WoW bleiben... Bie Conan hat mich nichts wirklich überzeugt.. das Kampfsystem ist zwar nett, aber naja.. sonst auch nichts.. ^^ Das Interface finde ich persönlich sehr hässlich, zumindest das, was ich gesehn haben.. Das noch ein Grund, wieso ich es nicht spielen werde.. Sonst.. mmh.. Wieso sollte ich n neues MMO anfangen, wenn ich bei nem anderen grad voll durchstarte?


----------



## Pet-freak (19. Mai 2008)

Ich weis noch net ob das spiel was für mich ist. Aber wenn ich mich nicht ihre kann man da nur menschen Spielen oder und Bei online Games mag ich es nicht menschen zu spielen. Aber mal sehen ob das spiel wenn es schon eine Weile läuft mich überzeugen kann.

ps: Ich hab eh nen Leider nen elfen Fetisch also mag ich wow recht gern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

auch und gibt es da mini pets ? den ohne mini pets macht ein spiel nur halb so viel Spaß


----------



## .Spawn. (19. Mai 2008)

ich würds gern zocken aber mein pc is zu schlecht


----------



## psycho1969 (19. Mai 2008)

Also ich bin mir noch nicht sicher ob ich AoC antesten werde!
Das Kampfsystem klingt ja ganz nett, aber braucht man das?
Die Grafik ist auch sehr rechen intensiv und will ich das?

Zu beiden Punkten kann ich nur sagen: NEIN!!!

Dann warte ich doch lieber auf die WAR open beta bzw. auf WotLK!

Meiner Meinung nach braucht auch kein Spiel der Welt eine noch so schöne Grafik , denn es muss der Spielspass vorhanden sein!

Aber an alle die auf AoC abfahren: Have Fun  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordNero (19. Mai 2008)

Ich werde erst mal bei WoW bleiben,weil ich mich nicht so mit AoC indentifizieren kann, aber sobald Warhammer kommt wird der WoW-Account erst mal eingefroren =)


----------



## Melonni (19. Mai 2008)

Ich werde auch bei wow/guild wars bleiben.. Grund? Ich habe AOC in der beta gezockt und kann damit bestätigen das das game nix für mich ist. Schon allein wegen den System anforderungen welche schon ein wenig heftig sind... Damit fängt das lange warten auf WAR wieder an. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Angrimssohn (19. Mai 2008)

Ich selber werde auch bei WoW bleiben und mich auf Nordend freuen. Im Mom haben wir mit unserer Gilde und Allianz noch einiges zu entdecken.

Zudem ist die Rassenwahl bei AoC uninteressant für mich.

Und naja und wer denkt, das es letztendlich bei AoC nicht um Itmes geht, der möge mal das lesen.

9. How many endgame raids will there be and will they differ significant in difficulty level? Like a guild will have to gear up in easier instances or raids before taking on the tougher ones?
There will be eight endgame raids at launch, and yes, they will differ in difficulty level. The raid instances are three-tiered, and completing one will unlock a harder one. The equipment attained in the previous one is needed to complete the second (and second to third, etc.) in order to evenly match yourself with the next tier. (quelle: http://www.warcry.com/articles/view/editor...ons-Answered.2)


Um PvE – Erfolgreich zu sein, muss man im Endcontent auch „Tier“-Sets sammeln.


----------



## Sebos (19. Mai 2008)

mir fehlen da noch die Antwortmöglichkeiten :

() Wenn ich nen neuen Rechner habe denk ich mal drüber nach ^^

() Ich schau mir erst mal die Testversion an 

() Ich warte noch bis zu den Kritiken nach dem Release

() Kommt drauf an wieviele meiner Freunde auch damit anfangen wollen

() Für KROM!


----------



## AshBBG (19. Mai 2008)

Nein ich habe erst Vanguard gespielt und bin dann zu WoW gewechselt , möchte eigentlich nicht schon wieder was neues ausprobieren und lasse AoC deswegen auch links liegen


----------



## Melian (19. Mai 2008)

Ich werde AoC auf jeden Fall am Freitag holen und antesten, aber es wird für mich zumindest bis zu Wotl nur ein Zweitspiel sein.
Dafür gefällt mir Wow zu gut atm.

WEnn Wotl eine totale Katastrophe ist, was ich eher nicht glaube, würde ich voll auf AoC umsteigen.

da mir aber BC schon gefallen hat wird mir Wotl bestimmt auch gefallen. Und dank Raidgilde und 5 Raidtagen die Woche wird mir auch nicht durch ewiges Dailie und Farlmgegrinde langweilig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Windhawk (19. Mai 2008)

Ich spiel seit 2 Jahren WoW und steig jetzt auf AoC um weil mich im Moment nur noch die Community in WoW hält das spiel allerdings macht mir keinen Spaß mehr ... ein Freund der die Pre-Order hat hat mcih letztens anspielen lassen .... was soll ich sagen??!?! ich war sofort begeistert....  
Mich hat an WoW vorallem das rundenbasierende einseitige Kampfsystem angeödet.... und AoC ist in punkto Kampfsystemgenau das richtige für mich nicht mehr 20 Stunden die selbe Taste drücken... 
Werde jetzt also am 23. "umsteigen" .


----------



## maggus (19. Mai 2008)

Es wird ganz klar - wie zu jedem MMOG-Release - den traditionellen Testmonat geben. Nach dem Monat entscheide ich mich dann, ob ich wieder zu World of Warcraft zurückkehre, oder mich ganz in Hyborien niederlasse.


----------



## Mootej (19. Mai 2008)

habe schon schlaflose nächte kanns kaum noch ertragen


----------



## Buffed_Fan (19. Mai 2008)

Die Passende Antwort gabs nicht...
Ich würde Age of Conan gerne spielen, aber spiele schon WoW...Ich werde mit Warhammer Online anfangen und WoW, Conan und Warhammer zusammen ist dann ein bisschen zu viel^^


----------



## Batonga (19. Mai 2008)

für mich ist da eigentlich nicht DIE richtige antwort dabei, deswegen habe ich antwort 3 genommen.

im grunde genommen interessiere ich mich für das spiel und würds auch mal ausprobieren. aber die chancen stehen gut das es so wie bei lotro läuft. ich habs gekauft, war euphorisch dabei, mein pc packt das spiel nicht unbedingt so richtig(wobei er nicht so schlecht ist...) und dann geh ich eh wieder zu wow zurück.
deswegen wäre meine richtige antwort:"es interessiert mich, aber spielen werd ich es wohl nicht."

einzig bei warhammer online juckts mir nochmal in den fingern und da werd ich wohl auch wieder zuschlagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoLTroll (19. Mai 2008)

Batonga schrieb:


> im grunde genommen interessiere ich mich für das spiel und würds auch mal ausprobieren. aber die chancen stehen gut das es so wie bei lotro läuft. ich habs gekauft, war euphorisch dabei, mein pc packt das spiel nicht unbedingt so richtig(wobei er nicht so schlecht ist...) und dann geh ich eh wieder zu wow zurück.
> deswegen wäre meine richtige antwort:"es interessiert mich, aber spielen werd ich es wohl nicht."



Wenn dein PC Lotro nicht schafft, wird AoC ihm das Genick brechen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber wenn man nen guten PC hat kann ich nur sagen: Es lohnt sich!

Ich habe die Preorder, den Early Access und bin schon fleißig am zocken.

In dem Sinne...Man sieht sich ggf. auf Asura


----------



## LittleFay (19. Mai 2008)

Mir fehlt als Antwort
"Nein, ich werde WAR spielen" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



AoC hat mich, was ich so gesehen habe, bisher nicht sehr angemacht. Gefällt mir optisch nicht so.
Zudem habe ich hier schon das WAR-PreOrder-Pack rumliegen, spiele eh schon WoW und HdRO ab und an - da wäre AoC einfach zu viel und die anderen sind mir wichtiger. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mchenry (19. Mai 2008)

WoW habe ich zum 22 gekündigt ( Nach genau 3 Jahre 4Monate und 11 Tage )

Die neue CPU sollte jeden Tag kommen und mit dem Amazon Paket aus UK rechne ich nächste Woche.

Sorry,  Blizzard, 
12 Monate warten auf das Add-On wäre OK aber keine 20 (mindestens)


----------



## neeeo (19. Mai 2008)

mchenry schrieb:


> WoW habe ich zum 22 gekündigt ( Nach genau 3 Jahre 4Monate und 11 Tage )
> 
> Die neue CPU sollte jeden Tag kommen und mit dem Amazon Paket aus UK rechne ich nächste Woche.
> 
> ...




Ich will AOC zocken, wo kann ich bestellen ?
Wer hat nen Gästepass ?
Ich hab von WOW sowas von die Schnauze voll.

Wäre auch sehr sehr dankbar, wenn mir jemand nen Gäste Pass geben könnte.


Vielen lieben Dank


----------



## Necrophylo (19. Mai 2008)

Ich wede mir kein AoC holen. Ich fand das Spiel nicht ansprechend und ich mag keine "gute" Gafik. Ich werde warscheinlich immer bei WoW bleiben.


----------



## R0kk0 (20. Mai 2008)

das game is hammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hat aber großen hardwarehunger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Imba-Krieger (20. Mai 2008)

Nachdem das Spiel nicht auf nem Apfel läuft, wirds nix mit Spielen.    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ansonsten hätt ichs schon mal ausprobiert.       


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gargoylis (20. Mai 2008)

Es fehlt in der Umfrage " Ich werde erstmal antesten".
Ich kauf mir doch nicht "Die Katze im Sack". Ohne Test geht ma nix.


----------



## Lilynight (20. Mai 2008)

*Guten Morgen!
*Sag niemals nie...*....das ist eine Erfahrung die ich schon gemacht habe. Was hat es mit der Umfrage zu tun?
Momentan spiele ich das Spiel nicht. Wenn ich mir aber die Blogs anderer anscheue und darüber Berichte lese
scheint es sehr interessantes Spielchen zu sein. Vielleicht verschlägt es mich doch irgendwann mal dorthin selbst wenn es nur ein Gastaccount sein werde, wer weisst.
Ich habe" Ich weiß noch nicht, ob dieses Kampfsystem etwas für mich ist. ",gewählt - finde es allerdings passend.

Viel Spaß euch die schon dort richtig in Action sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Grüße,

Tatjana*


----------



## sumonoshi (20. Mai 2008)

Mir fehlt die Antwort: "Ich würde AoC anspielen, wenn Funcom auch eine Mac-Version bereitgestellt hätte! Da sie die Zeichen der Zeit aber nicht erkannt haben, bleibe ich bei WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lizard King (20. Mai 2008)

Age of Conan, jetzt?

vielleicht in 9 Monaten oder in nem Jahr...
mein Raid ist erfolgreich in WOW unterwegs, LOTRO macht als PVE alternative auch eine Menge Spass (ich werde wohl nie 50) und Mass Effect will auch bald gespielt werden.

Ausserdem stehen dann in 4-6 Monaten die Addons zu WOW und LOTRO an sowie Warhammer, was will man da mit einem überbewerteten AOC das auch nur wieder solange interessant ist bis man alles gesehen hat...


----------



## -Kaleb- (20. Mai 2008)

kein AOC in den ersten Monaten!

wenn es wirklich was auf lange Zeit taugt dann vielleicht im nächsten Winter! 
(bis dahin wird es hoffentlich fertig sein)

Der Sommer gehört sicher keinem neuen MMORPG!


----------



## Fechte (20. Mai 2008)

Also ich werds definitiv nicht zocken.Warum auch?Bin seit 3 Jahren leidenschaftlicher WOW Spieler,ausserdem hab ich auch keine Lust meinen Rechner so aufzustocken das ich AoC spielen kann.Obwohl die Zauberanimationen schon recht cool aussehen bei Aoc.Aber nein ich bleib WOW treu und freu mich schon auf WotLk  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

LG Lewi


----------



## mantigore666 (20. Mai 2008)

ich spiele aoc und ich spiele es gerne. kann die meisten "dummkommentare" nicht nachvollziehen,
da ich scheinbar ein anderes spiel spiele, als diese leute.
ich habe auch bewusst die beta nicht gespielt, weil ICH komischerweise weiss, das beta und endspiel
meist wenig gemeinsam haben.
aoc ist wie lotro in erster linie ein spiel für fans. keine "wartesaal" für warhammer oder gelangweilte
wow´ler. das die in aoc keinen spass haben, ist sonnenklar.
es besteht auch kein zwang, alles auszuprobieren, wenn ich z.b. weiss, das für mich ein weicher sessel
das höchste ist, brauche ich mir keinen stuhl zu kaufen. so ist es auch hier, im grunde gibts für alle
richtungen das PASSENDE game :
comic und kids : wow, "high-fantasy" : lotro, "low-fantasy" : aoc, sf : tabula rasa, usw...


----------



## Pegasos (20. Mai 2008)

Ich werde AOC spielen und WOW erstmal auf Eis legen !
In der Hoffnung das es da nicht so wie in WOW zugeht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mit dem Kindergarten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norei (20. Mai 2008)

Ich spiele weiter HdRO und warte auf MoM. AoC hat für mich folgende Nachteile:
1. Ich mag Story in einem MMO und das kann nun mal kein anderes Spiel besser als HdRO. AoC fängt schön an, kann das Niveau aber nicht halten.
2. Das Kampfsystem ist mir zu hektisch. Die Zeiten, wo ich Beat' em Ups mochte, sind vorbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


3. Mein Rechner kann eh nicht alle Details darstellen, von daher hilft mir auch die "Supergrafik" nichts.
4. Ein Spiel, das mit Blood, Sex and Violence wirbt, zieht ein entsprechendes Publikum an.


----------



## Dark_Lord91 (20. Mai 2008)

Ich würde gern, und mein PC würde es auch überleben. Aber leider steh ich auf dem Schlauch und bin erst zarte 17,5 Jahre alt...als wie wenns am 18ten Geburtstag PENG macht und man reif ist -.-
Ich glaube ich habe eine Art Abneigung gegen die USK und sonst welche Organisationen...aber das ist ein anderes Thema.
Euch glücklichen reifen Achtzehnjährigen wünsche ich viel Spaß beim Barbar sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Redtim (20. Mai 2008)

würds gern mal testen, aber is ja ab 18....^^


----------



## Darx (20. Mai 2008)

Schade, ich musste leider mit Punkt 3 Vorlieb nehmen.
Eigentlich hätte ich natürlich schon Interesse, vorallem wegen dem Kampfsystem, aber derzeit erlaubt es sich ganz einfach nicht das
Spiel zu gamen (obwohl ich die beta getestet hatte).

Ihr sollte bei solchen Fragen auch eine Antwort-Möglichkeit einbauen,
die sich auf RL-Probleme oder andere dinge dieser Richtungen
bewegen.

lg
David


----------



## Kofineas (21. Mai 2008)

für mich fehlt die möglichkeit, sinngemäß, "ich werde es mal anspielen" so falls es ne probeversion geben sollte oder so^^ das würde ich nämlich machen


----------



## Sharor (21. Mai 2008)

hi leute würde gerne AOC antesten am 23. aber ich weis nicht ob es sinn macht hab einen älteren pc.
hat einer von euch aus der beta erfahrung welches system mann ca. braucht.
habe einen Pentium4 3,2 Ghz, 2 Gigabyte arbeitsspeicher,radeon 1600pro grafikkarte,
naja WOW und Warhammer online läuft prima drauf........


----------



## Firun (21. Mai 2008)

Ich bin dabei, entlich mal neue Klassen spielen in eine neue Welt eintauchen und genießen.
Ich habe seit Diablo 2 keinen Necromanten mehr gespielt, um so größer war meine Freude wie ich mitbekommen habe das es in Age of Conan Nekromanten gibt.
Hyboria ich komme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freelancer (21. Mai 2008)

Ja, schauen kann ja nicht schaden und wow macht so oder so gerade kein spaß mehr weil der job es nicht zulässt vernüftig zu raiden und meine gilde sich aufgelöst hat

Hab  es mir gerade gekauft und ich werde mal 30 tage schauen auch wenn es erst freitag los geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## das Tir (22. Mai 2008)

Ich werd's nicht spielen. Das ganze Spiel sagt mir einfach nicht zu. Nirgends, bei keiner Vorschau und bei keinem Bild, entstand der Reiz der mir sagte "Das musst du spielen!"

Ich bleib lieber bei WoW =)


----------



## Realcynn (22. Mai 2008)

nein

es ist sicherlich ein gutes spiel abernichts für mich und werde mindestens bis zu veröffentlichung von WAR WoW treu bleiben wahrscheinlich länger.

an alle die AoC spielen gl & hf


----------



## Shaadoon (22. Mai 2008)

Ich werde AoC definitiv antesten wenn es morgen rauskommt.
Das Kampfsystem verspricht viel Spaß - ob es auf Dauer motivieren kann muss sich erst noch zeigen.

Wenn es Spaß macht, werde ich es bis WotLK wohl nebenher spielen. Wenn nicht ist nach dem Probemonat schicht im Schacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruy_Lopez (22. Mai 2008)

ich bleibe bei wow....gute grafik macht noch lange kein gutes spiel aus und die art und weise wie aoc daherkommt und wie es vermarktet wird gefällt mir auch nicht. sobalds ne testversion gibt werde ich mal reinschaun ansonsten eben nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nuxxar* (22. Mai 2008)

Ruy_Lopez schrieb:


> ich bleibe bei wow....gute grafik macht noch lange kein gutes spiel aus und die art und weise wie aoc daherkommt und wie es vermarktet wird gefällt mir auch nicht. sobalds ne testversion gibt werde ich mal reinschaun ansonsten eben nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



you hit the point!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Factions (23. Mai 2008)

Interessant das alles. Irgendwie erinnert mich das alles an das alte Conan Spiel auf den Commodore 64. Das Spiel war Grotten langweilig, aber weil man Köpfe abhauen konnte, wollte es jeder haben. Abgesehen davon hört man auch nur Negatives über das Spiel. Außer die auf Köpfe Abschlagen Goil sind, für die ist das natürlich Imba. Besonders die Grafik ist doch ein Witz. DX10 nicht integriert und die DX9 Grafik ist ja der Witz des Jahres.

Mal ein Kompliment an Turbine/Codemasters. Scheinbar sind die die einzigen die es in diesem Bereich geschafft haben, DX10 zu Implementieren. Und wenn ich mein DX10 Herr der Ringe mit Age of Conan vergleiche, da muss ich lachen. Bei PC Games Hardware gibts so eine Bildergalerie und auch dort sind die Kommentare... naja, lest selbst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Desweiteren wurd das Spiel auch so Hochgeypt von den Entwicklern selber, das damals schon klar war das das Spiel ein Flop wird. Erinnert mich ein bissl an Hellgate: London. Hype pur und dann die Enttäuschung. Seitdem ist von Bill auch nix mehr zu hören. Nur weil es ab 18 ist verkauft es sich gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und wenn WoW sein kommendes Grafikupdate bekommt, wird es da wieder zu Sache gehen. Also warten wir mal die AoC Tests ab, die wahrscheinlich trotzdem hoch bewertet werden, weil man immerhin zur Maus und A W D S jetzt Innovativ die Tasten 1 2 3 drücken darf.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Persönlich bin ich auf Warhammer Online und Stargate Worlds gespannt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Airness (23. Mai 2008)

Welches Grafikupdate denn?^^

Finde es auch viel zu hoch gejubelt. Jetzt ist das Kampfsystem noch super, weil eben neu. Nach paar Monaten werden Magieklassen genervt sein usw.

Auch die so tolle Grafik wird nur im Solospiel zum einsatz kommen, bei großen Raids schaltet doch eh jeder alles zurück.


----------



## Korgor (23. Mai 2008)

Gerade mal einen bis 8 gelvl´t und ich sage nur...
zurück zu WoW.
Also mir gefällt es net.
Gibt es nicht sowas wie Allis  / Horde.
Die Leute der gleichen Fraktion (es gibt nur eine) killt einen und campt ewig...


----------



## Webi (26. Mai 2008)

Ich habs mir bestellt und werds zumindest die 30 Tage testen.
Heute solls kommen, dann kann ich mehr sagen.


----------



## Seek (30. Mai 2008)

Mich konnte AoC überhaupt net begeistern als ich es angespielt habe.
die ersten paar minuten waren noch interessantaber dann wurds schnell langweilig. udn wenn ein game schon in den ersten 10 levels langweilig wird lohnt es sich für mich nicht das geld zu investieren.


----------



## Deanne (31. Mai 2008)

Zwar macht AoC bisher auf mich nicht den Eindruck, als ob es mich sonderlich begeistern oder sogar von WoW abbringen könnte, aber ich werde es trotzdem mal antesten. Wenn es ganz gut sein sollte, werd ich sicher gelegentlich nebenbei spielen, einfach weil es mal was anderes ist, aber spätestens beim WotLk-Release wird AoC wohl in der Schublade landen.


----------

